# what's the difference between a duck?



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

One of its legs is both the same...

I'll get my coat..... again....


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you on drugs? :wink:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Are you on drugs? :wink:


Class A all the way.......!

haha, no, just a slow friday... thought I would post some crap jokes


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

At last, some else who knows this one!!

Always been one of my faves for confusing the hell out of people. I've been threatened with the men in white coats a few times on the strength of this!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> At last, some else who knows this one!!
> 
> Always been one of my faves for confusing the hell out of people. I've been threatened with the men in white coats a few times on the strength of this!!!!


Not without good reason


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > At last, some else who knows this one!!
> ...


I've always fancied one of those coats with the nice buckles that do up at the back as it happens . Sleeves are a bit long but still....[smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

what? makes no sense at all, please explain.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

cyberface said:


> what? makes no sense at all, please explain.


I think that's the point!

:wink:


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

if thats the point, then it isnt funny!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

cyberface said:


> if thats the point, then it isnt funny!


Then you now got the point :lol: and that IS funny


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I remember this 'joke' too. But I don't know where it came from.


----------



## juggler (Sep 29, 2006)

I remember reading this in an epsiode of the Bash Street Kids some 25-30 years ago. ISTR that Smiffy was trying to make softy Cuthbert's brain explode.


----------

